# Any updates on any Tamron patents?



## James Larsen (Dec 6, 2016)

Just curious. Would love to see like a 20mm f/2 VC or a 115mm f/1.4 or f/1.8 VC. 
Hoping they start coming out with those patents!


----------



## rwvaughn (Jan 3, 2017)

A 115mm f/1.4 would be a monster of a lens - big and heavy. Tamron has definitely proved itself worthy in my opinion after purchasing the 45mm and 85mm lenses in their new SP line. I'm not sure if Tamron is ready to tackle such wide apertures just yet. I'd like to see them produce something in the mid-telephoto range either a 115 or 135, and I'd be happy with 1.8 to keep the size/weight reasonable so long as the lens had VC. After all Canon's 135mm lens is f/2 and while sharp it is showing it's age and could use a refresh. I own a copy of the Canon lens, but if Tamron produced something and released it in 2017 I'd probably jump on it with the certainty than a new Canon lens will beyond doubt be more expensive.

I'd also like to see a wide angle offering from Tamron too just to keep things interesting. With several bad experiences with Sigma none of their offerings are on my radar.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 3, 2017)

I believe that Tamron also said that all new lenses will be compatible with the dock.....


----------



## bokehmon22 (Jan 6, 2017)

Every company has one lens in their product line showcase their best. If Tamron can produce a great optic with AF and weather seal like their 1.8/2.8 lens, this Tamron 115 1.4 will be a huge success. Their intended audience will target those who are interested in a bokeh beast of a lens in 135 f2, 105 1.4, or 200mm f2. 

As long as this lens is cheaper than Nikon 105 1.4 and around the same weight, I would like to own one since I can't justified owing a 200 f2.




rwvaughn said:


> A 115mm f/1.4 would be a monster of a lens - big and heavy. Tamron has definitely proved itself worthy in my opinion after purchasing the 45mm and 85mm lenses in their new SP line. I'm not sure if Tamron is ready to tackle such wide apertures just yet. I'd like to see them produce something in the mid-telephoto range either a 115 or 135, and I'd be happy with 1.8 to keep the size/weight reasonable so long as the lens had VC. After all Canon's 135mm lens is f/2 and while sharp it is showing it's age and could use a refresh. I own a copy of the Canon lens, but if Tamron produced something and released it in 2017 I'd probably jump on it with the certainty than a new Canon lens will beyond doubt be more expensive.
> 
> I'd also like to see a wide angle offering from Tamron too just to keep things interesting. With several bad experiences with Sigma none of their offerings are on my radar.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 13, 2017)

For every 100 patents or so, you see one that is used in a product. A patent definitely does not mean the invention will ever be produced. You can search for Tamron Patents to see what they are doing, I do not see them being listed unless they seem interesting.

You can see a summary count through 2015 here. Tamron is way down the list, Canon is at the top.

https://www.uspto.gov/web/offices/ac/ido/oeip/taf/tecasg/359_torg.htm


----------

